# 0900-Missbrauch: Auch Abzocker erhoehen ihre die Preise



## sascha (8 September 2007)

Seit 1. September dürfen Verbindungen über 0900-Nummern bis zu drei Euro pro Minute kosten statt wie bisher "nur" zwei. Und schon eine Woche später ist genau das eingetreten, was Verbraucherschützer befürchtet hatten: Die ersten unseriösen Geschäftsleute machen sich die höheren Preise zunutze – und zocken noch mehr Geld ab als bisher.

Schon seit Wochen belästigen unbekannte Betrüger wieder zig-tausende Bundesbürger mit so genannten Lockanrufen, in denen sie hohe Geld- oder Sachpreise versprechen. Um die Gewinne zu bekommen, müsse man nur eine bestimmte 0900-Nummer anrufen, heißt es in ihren Bandansagen. Ziel der Kriminellen ist natürlich nur, die Anrufer dann möglichst lange in der teuren Leitung zu halten.

Die Täter, die sich hinter einer spanischen Tarnadresse verstecken, können ihren Opfern Dank deutscher Politiker jetzt noch tiefer in die Tasche greifen – und machen das natürlich auch: Für die in den vergangenen Tagen missbrauchten 0900-Nummern werden nicht mehr 1,99 Euro/Minute verlangt wie bisher; kaum war es gesetzlich erlaubt, kassierten die Täter für die Verbindungen über die ihnen zugeteilten Nummern 2,99 Euro/Minute. Konkret betroffen sind aktuell die

09003387659

09003101682

09003101683

09003101687

09003101690

Die Lockanrufe werden von Berliner Nummern (zum Beispiel 030802085914, 030802085922, 030802085919) und Frankfurter Nummern (etwa 069656068919) aus gestreut, neuerdings aber laut Antispam.de auch von Münchner Nummern wie der 08996162910.

Eine Ende der Belästigungen ist indes nicht abzusehen. Erst vergangene Woche hatte die Bundesnetzagentur zwar berichtet, dass sie effektiv gegen den Missbrauch von teuren Service-Nummern vorgehe; gleichzeitig vergibt sie jedoch ständig neue 0900-Nummern an offensichtliche Briefkastenfirmen und Unternehmen, die in der Vergangenheit vielfach durch dubiose Geschäftsmethoden aufgefallen sind. Die nun möglichen - noch höheren - Gewinnspannen dürften für die schwarzen Schafe der Branche ein regelrechtes Aufbruchssignal sein. 

Opfern der aktuellen Wellen von Lockanrufen bleiben derweil nur die üblichen Tipps: 0900-Nummer nicht anrufen und stattdessen sofort per Mail ([email protected]) eine Beschwerde an die zuständige Bundesnetzagentur schicken. Diese hat in der Vergangenheit immerhin mehrfach rückwirkende Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbote verhängt. Sprich: Opfer der Lockanrufe mussten die betrügerischen 0900-Verbindungen wenigstens nicht bezahlen. Bei drei Euro/Minute, die diese nun Dank der Politik kosten dürfen, ist dies umso wichtiger. Denn der Zeitpunkt, von dem an nicht kassiert werden darf, hängt davon ab, wann die Agentur erstmals über den Missbrauch informiert wurde. 

Gruß,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=433


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Missbrauch: Auch Abzocker erhoehen ihre die Preise*



sascha schrieb:


> Diese hat in der Vergangenheit immerhin mehrfach rückwirkende Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbote verhängt. Sprich: Opfer der Lockanrufe mussten die betrügerischen 0900-Verbindungen wenigstens nicht bezahlen.


Vorausgesetzt, sie erfahren von dem Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot. Ansonsten trägt die von der Bundesnetzagentur als "Verbraucherschutz" verkaufte Neuerung nur dazu bei, dass sich die Wirtschaftlichkeitsberechnung der Betrügeraktionen zu deren Gunsten verändert: Um in die Gewinnspanne zu kommen, benötigen sie nun noch weniger Leute, die zurück rufen und die später nicht mitbekommen, dass sie gar nicht zahlen müssten.
Was da passiert, ist ebenso unfassbar, wie die Tatsache, dass Zeitungen wie die "Süddeutsche" das Presseblabla von Kurth & Co nachplappern und von Verbraucherschutz faseln, wo harsche Kritik an der erneuten Verneigung gegenüber einer Lobby angesagt wäre, deren mangelhafte Kontrolle mit dem fadenscheinigen Argument der "Wirtschaftsförderung" begründet wird. 
Ich bin fassungslos.

Abgesehen von der Funktion, Rechnungslegungs-  und Inkassoverbote zu verhängen, ist von der Bundesnetzagentur kein Verbraucherschutz zu erwarten, nicht auf der Grundlage bestehender Möglichkeiten und erst recht nicht durch Einflussnahme auf neue Regulierungsvorschriften. Dass dies dem für die BNetzA verantwortlichen Wirtschaftsministerium nichts ausmacht, ist ja klar - und dass auch unser Verbraucherminister Host Seehofer da tatenlos zusieht, naja - überrascht da auch nicht _wirklich_. Zum Kotzen bleibt es aber trotzdem.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Auch der Stern nahm sich dieses ausufernden Geschäftszweigs an.


----------



## technofreak (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Missbrauch: Auch Abzocker erhoehen ihre die Preise*

offenes Eingeständnis der (angeblichen)  Hilflosigkeit 


			
				stern.de schrieb:
			
		

> Maßnahmen gegen neun Nummern
> "Momentan haben wir bei neun Nummern dieser Firma Maßnahmen eingeleitet", sagt Rudolf Boll von der Bundesnetzagentur. "Dem Unternehmen wurde das Geschäftsmodell untersagt, außerdem wurde ein Inkassierungsverbot ausgesprochen. Das erste Verbot erging bereits zum 1. Juni, das bisher letzte Ende Juli." Nach Angaben der Agentur sind vorbeugende Gegenmaßnahmen aber gar nicht möglich: Die Nummern könnten nicht auf einmal gesperrt werden. Viel mehr müsse bei jeder einzelnen Rufnummer überprüft werden, ob sie missbräuchlich genutzt wird. Selbst wenn eine einschlägig bekannte Abzock-Firma die Zuteilung weiterer Rufnummern beantrage, gebe es keine gesetzliche Grundlage, diese zu verweigern. Der Grund: Die nächste Nummer könnte ja lediglich ein Horoskop-Dienst sein.



"me too" Meldungen hier:  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43763


----------

